# Snow and Cold make a return



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

Want some holiday plowing ?

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...cussion&groupid=4331&topicid=13927&Itemid=179


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

I would love some.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

No, I want it now. Not on Christmas.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I'll take whatever mother nature gives me


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm ready. We are getting a flurry now but not adding up much.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Pretty large puffy flakes. Ground isn't quite cold enough for a quick stick. It's fighting too though.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Anything is better than last year.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

we will see soon enough. I too will take whatever mother nature gives.


----------



## JTK324 (Nov 4, 2008)

anything to push snow on xmas would be a great present from santa and away from the family lol


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

JTK324;1530921 said:


> anything to push snow on xmas would be a great present from santa and away from the family lol


Glad im not the only one thinking this! Hahah I can only take so much family time!


----------

